# Guess the Animal Breed, and Gender (For Learning)



## micah wotring

The title says it all.
Somebody post a picture of an animal and the rest of us try to guess breed and gender.

Only post a picture after the last picture has been guessed correctly and the person who posted the picture replies saying who got it. (It's not really a win or loose situation. If anybody guesses it right we all learn.)

You can do Rabbits, Cows, Ducks, Sheep, Chickens, Lamas, Pigs, or any other animal as long as it's not a cross breed as those are too hard for us newbies.

OK, and last rule Be Kind.

Oh, and there are no prizes. This is for learning purposes only.


----------



## micah wotring

I'll start

Here's a picture of one of my chickens:





Anybody have any guesses?


----------



## MrsKuhn

the picture isn't showing up for me 


micah wotring said:


> I'll start
> 
> Here's a picture of one of my chickens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any guesses?


----------



## micah wotring

Did that work?


----------



## TAH

This is going to be fun
Breed Delaware
Gender girl.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Breed - Leghorn
Gender - Female


----------



## micah wotring

It's a hen but not Delaware


----------



## micah wotring

MrsKuhn said:


> Breed - Leghorn
> Gender - Female


Nope


----------



## TAH

Breed brahma


----------



## MrsKuhn

White Sussex hen? I don't know if they normally have black on them


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Breed brahma


Yesss

Anybody else have a picture?
It doesn't have to be a chicken. It could be anything.


----------



## TAH

Okay.  May I start one?


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Okay.  May I start one?


Yes definitely


----------



## MrsKuhn

You won so I think its your turn 


TAH said:


> Okay.  May I start one?


----------



## micah wotring

MrsKuhn said:


> You won so I think its your turn



(Anybody can as long as there are no unanswered pics. This gives us less knowledgable people a chance)


----------



## TAH

Here is one.


----------



## micah wotring

Alpine?


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Alpine?


Yes.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Alpine doe


----------



## TAH

MrsKuhn said:


> Alpine doe


Yes but hew wins here?


----------



## micah wotring

Mrs Kuhn

She was the first to guess fully what it is.


----------



## TAH

Okay any other want to do other.?


----------



## micah wotring

I have to go to work.
I'll post a pic when I get back if nobody else posts any.


----------



## TAH

OK.


----------



## TAH

Here is one.


----------



## TAH

@LukeMeister @Poka_Doodle @Shorty @BlessedWithGoats  come join us


----------



## micah wotring

Definitely a rooster.
Is it a barred rock?
Maybe a little dark for that.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Is it a barred rock?


Nope


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is it a Dominique?


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Is it a Dominique?


Yes. I was pretty sure you would get it.


----------



## TAH

@Poka_Doodle do you have one to post?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you.
I will tomorrow.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> I will tomorrow.


OK.


----------



## TAH

Here is one


----------



## Ebers

Is it an American blue doe?


----------



## TAH

Ebers said:


> Is it an American blue doe?


Yes on the breed


----------



## Ebers

So it's an American blue buck?


----------



## TAH

Ebers said:


> So it's an American blue buck?


Да


----------



## Ebers




----------



## micah wotring




----------



## Goatgirl47

Is that a cross? ^ Her coloring looks like that of a Brown Leghorn's, but she has a small crest, which Leghorns do not have.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cream Legbar would be my guesss...


----------



## Goatgirl47

Ignore my post above...


----------



## micah wotring

I just Googled Cream Legbar.
Seems like a good guess to me.
@Ebers ???


----------



## TAH

I am pretty sure it is a  cream legbar hen.


----------



## Ebers

Yep she's a crested cream legbar... sorry for the slow response


----------



## TAH

Ebers said:


> Yep she's a crested cream legbar... sorry for the slow response


It is okay.


----------



## micah wotring

Just wanted to say thanks to all you who helped get this thread going.
I've seen several threads that nobody but the owner posted on.

Anyway, anybody else have a pic???


----------



## Ebers

This one's probably too easy


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all you who helped get this thread going.
> I've seen several threads that nobody but the owner posted on.
> 
> Anyway, anybody else have a pic???


Your welcome. 
I will post one when I can have the computer, right now I have the tablet and there are no pics of animals.


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, man I suck at rabbit breeds.
But hey, that's what this thread is for.
Getting better at knowing breeds.

Anyway Silver Fox???
Or is that even a breed?


----------



## Ebers

I think silver fox is an actual breed but that's not it.... all I have is rabbits, chickens, & a guinea pig lol


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Oh, man I suck at rabbit breeds.
> But hey, that's what this thread is for.
> Getting better at knowing breeds.
> 
> Anyway Silver Fox???
> Or is that even a breed?


Yes the silver fox is a breed. 
Is it a chinchilla


----------



## TAH

Guess I was writing at the same time as you ever.


----------



## Ebers

Chinchilla is the color of this particular rabbit but not the breed


----------



## TAH

Rex?


----------



## Ebers

Yep he's a Chinchilla mini rex buck


----------



## TAH

Ebers said:


> Yep he's a Chinchilla mini rex buck


Okay. I have one. I think it is going to be pretty easy


----------



## Ebers

Is it an oberhasli doe?


----------



## Ebers

I'm not sure if I spelled that right


----------



## TAH

You spelled it correctly. It is a oberhasli buck.


----------



## Ebers

Awww so close lol


----------



## Ebers




----------



## TAH

Red Angus bull?


----------



## Ebers

He's a red bull but not an angus... I showed this breed in high school FFA & raised them with my grandpa for many years


----------



## TAH

Ebers said:


> He's a red bull but not an angus... I showed this breed in high school FFA & raised them with my grandpa for many years


I am not good at cows. @Goatgirl47 and @micah wotring do you know?


----------



## mysunwolf

Red Poll bull?


----------



## Ebers

Nope


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Red Simmental bull?


----------



## Ebers

No ma'am


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Limousin bull


----------



## Ebers

Yep he's a red limousin bull... good job, the red poll, red Angus, & the red simmental are usually darker like a santa gertrudis but maybe not quite as dark


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good to know!


----------



## Ebers

Sorry I wasn't trying to sound like a know it all if it came across that way


----------



## frustratedearthmother

No, not at all!  I know nothing about cattle.   I only admire them from afar!


----------



## TAH

Here is one.


----------



## Ebers

Is it a Spanish black Tom turkey?


----------



## TAH

Ebers said:


> Is it a Spanish black Tom turkey?


Yes it is. I thought this one would be harder. Good job.


----------



## Ebers

TAH said:


> Yes it is. I thought this one would be harder. Good job.


I'm sorry... I really like this game, I'll stop playin for awhile lol


----------



## TAH

Ebers said:


> I'm sorry... I really like this game, I'll stop playin for awhile lol


Keep playing it is about learning and having fun. lol.


----------



## micah wotring

My internet just came back.
I have been busy anyway though.
I have been shearing alpacas, fixing fence and hay wagons, and constantly cleaning pig pens.

Anyway, here's one for y'all to guess:






MW


----------



## micah wotring

Ebers said:


> I'm sorry... I really like this game, I'll stop playin for awhile lol



No No No!!

The more the better!


----------



## Ebers

Old Norwegian sheep ram?


----------



## mysunwolf

Am I completely wrong if I guess Katahdin ram? He is an amazing looking ram


----------



## Ebers

mysunwolf said:


> Am I completely wrong if I guess Katahdin ram? He is an amazing looking ram


I think you're right


----------



## TAH

I guess is a katahdin.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> I have been shearing alpacas, fixing fence and hay wagons, and constantly cleaning pig pens.


Sounds like you have definitely been busy.


----------



## micah wotring

OK, sorry about the long wait for an answer. I guess that kind of shut down the thread for the night.
I'll try to only post when I have the time.

Anyway, yeah. It's a Katahdin ram. I will be getting several katahdins in the (hopefully near)future.

Anyone else have a pic?

(You can get one off the internet as long as you're sure what breed it is.)


----------



## mysunwolf

Here, I'll post one. Took me a while as I don't really have anything that's a single breed


----------



## micah wotring

Ameraucana??
Easter Egger??

Oh, and I'm pretty sure it's a hen.


----------



## micah wotring

mysunwolf said:


> I don't really have anything that's a single breed


You can get one off of the internet as long as you're sure what breed it is.
The katahdin I posted was a googled pic.

Thanks for trying to get a single breed for us though @mysunwolf .


----------



## TAH

Okay. I am running out of pics.


----------



## TAH

I've got one.


----------



## micah wotring

Ayam Cemani Rooster?

IDK many rare chicken breeds, just the main ones, but this one I know.

That's gotta be one expensive chicken dinner though!!


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Ayam Cemani Rooster?
> 
> IDK many rare chicken breeds, just the main ones, but this one I know.
> 
> That's gotta be one expensive chicken dinner though!!


Here's you got it. 
And yes they are one expensive dinner. I looked into maybe getting some and we're $10,000 for a breeding pair


----------



## TAH

Do you have one?


----------



## micah wotring

Haha and then you were all like NOPE
Me too


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Do you have one?


No, it would be pretty cool though.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Haha and then you were all like NOPE
> Me too


Yep. Just wasn't worth it. Especially if one died of gets killed by something.


----------



## Ebers

I have a pic


----------



## micah wotring

Oh man I researched on these too but I forget what it is.

They probably cost a lot. 

Anyone else know??


----------



## TAH

Wooly Berkshire boer?


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Wooly Berkshire boer?



I'm pretty sure it is some kind of exotic breed and not just an unusual pig of a normal breed.
@Ebers ??

Oh and P.S. We just reached 100 posts!


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Oh and P.S. We just reached 100 posts!


Not anymore


----------



## Ebers

micah wotring said:


> Oh man I researched on these too but I forget what it is.
> 
> They probably cost a lot.
> 
> Anyone else know??


 they do cost a lot I seen weaning age pigs for $700 & up, they are an exotic breed


----------



## mysunwolf

Mangalitsa/mangalica pig! Can't tell the sex through all that wool though...


----------



## Ebers

Yeah it's a mangalitsa boar


----------



## TAH

Guess away blue jays.


----------



## Ebers

I've read they're like the kobe` beef of pork but I'm not paying that much for a butcher hog


----------



## Goatgirl47

I have no idea, but I'm just going to guess Boer or Nubian? And he's obviously a buck.


----------



## TAH

Goatgirl47 said:


> I have no idea, but I'm just going to guess Boer or Nubian? And he's obviously a buck.


Yes on the buck. No on the breed. They were are in Israel


----------



## MrsKuhn

Buck Damascus Goat?


----------



## TAH

MrsKuhn said:


> Buck Damascus Goat?


Nope.


----------



## TAH

Hint starts with b


----------



## Goatgirl47




----------



## MrsKuhn

Beetal goat ?


----------



## Goatgirl47

I just googled beetal goat, and that picture came up.....


----------



## TAH

Yepers


----------



## MrsKuhn

that was hard. good one @TAH


----------



## MrsKuhn




----------



## mysunwolf

Muscovy drake  love these guys


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey, sorry I've been forgetting. When I'm on my computer again I'll post.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Yup me too @mysunwolf


----------



## micah wotring

Here's one for y'all





 For me it's easy after all those hours and hours of researching a breed to raise
It might be hard for those of you not into turkeys though
Anyway guess away...
MW


----------



## TAH

Got one.


micah wotring said:


> Here's one for y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's easy after all those hours and hours of researching a breed to raise
> It might be hard for those of you not into turkeys though
> Anyway guess away...
> MW


Bourbon Red tom?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I was going to say the same.


----------



## MrsKuhn

x3 ^^^


----------



## micah wotring

Yes, Yes and Yesssss

Anyone else got pix?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yep. I will give this to you if you get close.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yep. I will give this to you if you get close.
> 
> View attachment 18577


He is cute. He reminds me of our horse we use to have. She went to a new home last spring and had to be put down the this last winter.


----------



## micah wotring

I don't know many horse breeds and this one is no exception.
It is beautiful though! (Most horses are)

Is it one of yours??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> I don't know many horse breeds and this one is no exception.
> It is beautiful though! (Most horses are)
> 
> Is it one of yours??


I don't horse breeds very well either.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

micah wotring said:


> I don't know many horse breeds and this one is no exception.
> It is beautiful though! (Most horses are)
> 
> Is it one of yours??


Thank you. Yes that is my horse.


----------



## Ebers

Quarter Horse?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

No, sorry.


----------



## Ebers

Morgan?


----------



## TAH

Thorough bred?


----------



## MrsKuhn

Gorgeous horse. I have a few guesses but I'm not sure on any of them. 

Arabian?
Missouri Fox Trotter?
Morgan?


----------



## promiseacres

Thoroughbred, maybe a standerd bred


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TAH said:


> Thorough bred?





promiseacres said:


> Thoroughbred, maybe a standerd bred


Yep. Thoroughbred, Cleveland bay cross. I was going to give it to any one who said something similar because I thought it might be hard, sorry.


----------



## micah wotring

If I ever end up with a herd of cows lots of them would be these.





OK, guess away!!


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> If I ever end up with a herd of cows lots of them would be these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, guess away!!


*AYRSHIRE?*


----------



## Ebers

Looks like a shorthorn cow


----------



## MrsKuhn

Im going to agree with @TAH I think Ayrshire or Red and White Holstein


----------



## micah wotring

Actualy @Ebers got it.

It's a shorthorn cow!


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> It's a shorthorn cow!


Ok. My turn.


----------



## micah wotring

Katahdin Ram??
St. Croix Ram??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> St. Croix Ram??


St croix ram. This is the breed we are going to raise once we get settled in AK.


----------



## micah wotring

I considered raising them too but finally decided on Katahdins.

Hope it works out for you though!


----------



## micah wotring

What's this one??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> What's this one??


Red burkshire? I don't know if i spelled that right.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Duroch cross
I know I didn't spell it right sorry


----------



## micah wotring

Nope
(I suck at spelling so don't come to me)

and nope
(Duroc)


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Nope
> (I suck at spelling so don't come to me)
> 
> and nope
> (Duroc)


Ya I am not the only one on here. I am terrible at pig breeds.


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Duroch cross
> I know I didn't spell it right sorry


It is a pure breed though.
Here's a hint for y'all: There is a cow breed of the same name.


----------



## TAH

Herford Boer?


----------



## micah wotring

Yess!!
http://www.acutabovesires.com/sire-pages/red-sox.html


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Yess!!
> http://www.acutabovesires.com/sire-pages/red-sox.html


Thanks for the website.


----------



## TAH




----------



## Ebers

Kuhn kuhn gilt?


----------



## micah wotring

Ebers said:


> Kuhn kuhn gilt?


X2


----------



## TAH

Yep.


----------



## MrsKuhn

might have to get one just because of the name 


Ebers said:


> Kuhn kuhn gilt?


----------



## TAH

MrsKuhn said:


> might have to get one just because of the name


Haha they are super cute. They eat very little and are around 100-150 pounds. They do not root which is nice.


----------



## TAH

In AK they are $3000 for a breeding pair.


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Here's you got it.
> And yes they are one expensive dinner. I looked into maybe getting some and we're $10,000 for a breeding pair





micah wotring said:


> Haha and then you were all like NOPE
> Me too





Ebers said:


> they do cost a lot I seen weaning age pigs for $700 & up, they are an exotic breed





TAH said:


> In AK they are $3000 for a breeding pair.



If this thread goes on much longer we're all gonna be broke!!


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## promiseacres

Partridge or chukkar I think


----------



## micah wotring

It's a pair of quail but can you guess what kind??


----------



## Ebers

Gambel's quail


----------



## Ebers

They're really pretty birds


----------



## micah wotring

Ebers said:


> Gambel's quail


Nope

Good guess though!


----------



## micah wotring

Ebers said:


> They're really pretty birds


They are!!


----------



## micah wotring

Tell me if y'all want a hint.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

pair of northern bobwhite quail


----------



## micah wotring

Nope


----------



## micah wotring

They're named after a state.


----------



## Ebers

Californian quail


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> If this thread goes on much longer we're all gonna be broke!!


Haha.


----------



## micah wotring

Ebers said:


> Californian quail


Yesss!!!


----------



## TAH

One more


----------



## promiseacres

Yak


----------



## TAH

Yes but it is a surton breed of yak


----------



## promiseacres

Haha, thought a yak was a yak....


----------



## TAH

This one is a golden yak.


----------



## TAH

This one is a royal


----------



## TAH

This one is a black trim


----------



## TAH

Wooly


----------



## TAH

Imperil


----------



## TAH

Here is a really helpful yak website on colors

http://www.springbrook.com/Tibetan-yak/Tibetan-yak-colors.html


----------



## micah wotring

promiseacres said:


> Haha, thought a yak was a yak....


Haha me too!
That's really cool @TAH !
Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Haha me too!


 


micah wotring said:


> Thanks for sharing that with us.


Your welcome.


----------



## TAH

Here is one


----------



## promiseacres

Ara appoloosa


----------



## TAH

promiseacres said:


> Ara appoloosa


Yes


----------



## TAH




----------



## TAH

TAH said:


>


Anyone got a guess for this one?


----------



## Ebers

Is it a roan milking shorthorn?


----------



## Ebers

Randall lineback cow?


----------



## TAH

Ebers said:


> Randall lineback cow?


Yes.


----------



## Ebers

TAH said:


> Yes.


That was a hard 1 good jod!!!


----------



## micah wotring

How about this one???


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> How about this one???


Kiko billy?


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Kiko billy?


Yup!!
You got one??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> You got one??


Yep.


----------



## TAH

TAH said:


> Yep.


Here is one.


----------



## TAH

I found this really cool website. should put it on here @micah wotring ?


----------



## mysunwolf

TAH said:


> Here is one.
> 
> View attachment 18690



Devon cow


----------



## TAH

mysunwolf said:


> Devon cow


Yes.


----------



## ldawntaylor

Here is a picture of the herd sire.  He is sire, grand sire etc. of all the goats I have.

 

 

The same goat in both pictures.  Any guesses?


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> I found this really cool website. should put it on here @micah wotring ?


sure


ldawntaylor said:


> Here is a picture of the herd sire.  He is sire, grand sire etc. of all the goats I have.
> 
> View attachment 18698
> 
> View attachment 18699
> 
> The same goat in both pictures.  Any guesses?



Angora?
pygora?
Looks a little big for either of those.


----------



## TAH

Okay. 

Toggenburg?


----------



## ldawntaylor

TAH, you got it.  The breeder was working towards an older type of Togg. More multi-purpose than just dairy.

The Togg has sometimes been referred to as the poet "Carl Sandburg's goat" although it was actually his wife that worked with the goats.


----------



## TAH

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/


----------



## TAH

Got one


----------



## micah wotring

Guinea hog??
or maybe mulefoot??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Guinea hog??
> or maybe mulefoot??


Yes on first quest.


----------



## micah wotring

Alright, here's this to kick of the thread for the day.





What's your guess??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Alright, here's this to kick of the thread for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your guess??


Bronze Heritage Standard Tom?


----------



## micah wotring

Nope!
It is a heritage breed tom though.


----------



## Ebers

Bourbon red tom?


----------



## mysunwolf

Chocolate tom (I always forget about this breed)


----------



## micah wotring

mysunwolf said:


> Chocolate tom (I always forget about this breed)


Yesss
I always thought they were just Bourbon Reds until I heard about the breed.
And they look soo different as poults.(before feathers)


----------



## TAH

mysunwolf said:


> Chocolate tom


Never heard such a thing.


micah wotring said:


> I always thought they were just Bourbon Reds until I heard about the breed.
> And they look soo different as poults.(before feathers)


Me to.


----------



## mysunwolf

All right, here's one.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

mysunwolf said:


> All right, here's one.
> 
> View attachment 18750


Penciled Rock female.


----------



## mysunwolf

Goat Whisperer said:


> Penciled Rock female.



Clearly too easy! Yes!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Someone else can go, she was just to pretty to pass up


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


>


*Wiltshire ram?*


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> *Wiltshire ram?*


Nope


----------



## TAH

Charolais ram?


----------



## mysunwolf

Looks like an enormous white Dorper ram, but if so it's the nicest one I've ever seen.


----------



## TAH

mysunwolf said:


> Looks like an enormous white Dorper ram, but if so it's the nicest one I've ever seen.


Your right it does look like a Dorper.


----------



## micah wotring

mysunwolf said:


> Looks like an enormous white Dorper ram, but if so it's the nicest one I've ever seen.





TAH said:


> Your right it does look like a Dorper.



Yup!!


----------



## mysunwolf

Here's one.


----------



## micah wotring

Would it be a Caltswald? Coltswald? Clotswald?  Ahhh, IDK how to spell it!!


----------



## mysunwolf

micah wotring said:


> Would it be a Caltswald? Coltswald? Clotswald?  Ahhh, IDK how to spell it!!



I think I'll have to give this one to you even without the spelling. Cotswold!


----------



## TAH




----------



## micah wotring




----------



## mysunwolf

Meishan pig


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Fengjing pig...


----------



## TAH

mysunwolf said:


> Meishan pig


Yes... they look so cute.


----------



## TAH




----------



## micah wotring

Spanish billy??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Spanish billy??


Nope


----------



## ldawntaylor

The black line down the back makes me think Oberhasli, but that is just a guess.


----------



## TAH

ldawntaylor said:


> The black line down the back makes me think Oberhasli, but that is just a guess.


Looks like a oberhasli but isn't.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Kiko buck


----------



## TAH

Yes


----------



## TAH




----------



## micah wotring

Would it be a saanan doe?


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Would it be a saanan doe?


Nope


----------



## Little homestead

White alpine doe?


----------



## micah wotring

I thought about that but I wasn't sure if it was a breed or just like the color.

I guess either way I could've guessed it.


----------



## TAH

nope


----------



## micah wotring

Kiko?
I must admit the small horns through me off even though I knew that the does would have smaller horns.
I looked up kiko doe just to be sure I wasn't insane and this pic showed up!
I'm pretty sure I'm right.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Kiko?
> I must admit the small horns through me off even though I knew that the does would have smaller horns.
> I looked up kiko doe just to be sure I wasn't insane and this pic showed up!
> I'm pretty sure I'm right.


You got it. 

Kikos can come in all colors and look like all different types of goats.


----------



## micah wotring

Probably most of you rabbit people know this one but here it is anyway.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Probably most of you rabbit people know this one but here it is anyway.


Lion Head?


----------



## micah wotring

Haha that was easy.
You got it!


----------



## TAH

Do dogs count?


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Do dogs count?


Is it OK if we try to keep it farm animals?
Most of us on here probably don't know many breeds of dogs, cats, fish, hamsters, and stuff like that.

Do you want me to start a new thread for pets?


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Is it OK if we try to keep it farm animals?
> Most of us on here probably don't know many breeds of dogs, cats, fish, hamsters, and stuff like that.
> 
> Do you want me to start a new thread for pets?


It is fine. If you want too.


----------



## TAH




----------



## micah wotring

Palomino?
Or is that just the name of the color?


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Palomino?
> Or is that just the name of the color?


You got it.


----------



## micah wotring

I would post one but I have to go to work soon so I'll not be here to answer.
I do have a cool one though so next time I get a chance I'll post it.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> I would post one but I have to go to work soon so I'll not be here to answer.
> I do have a cool one though so next time I get a chance I'll post it.


Okay. Is it going to be a hard one?


----------



## secuono

micah wotring said:


> Is it OK if we try to keep it farm animals?
> Most of us on here probably don't know many breeds of dogs, cats, fish, hamsters, and stuff like that.
> 
> Do you want me to start a new thread for pets?



You might be surprised at how many posts I've seen of a dog willy and testicles showing and the person asking, "It's a girl, right?"


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Okay. Is it going to be a hard one?


IDK is it?



secuono said:


> You might be surprised at how many posts I've seen of a dog willy and testicles showing and the person asking, "It's a girl, right?"



Haha yeah. People can be like that.
So you think if I started a thread like that people might actually use it or not?


----------



## secuono

micah wotring said:


> IDK is it?



Serama rooster?


----------



## micah wotring

secuono said:


> Serama rooster?


Yeah, I guess it wasn't as hard as I thought.
They're really small!!
Now I wanna get some.


----------



## secuono

Lol, I only knew because I wanted some. 


Oh crud, now I have to post something??  
Uhhmmm.....


----------



## micah wotring

secuono said:


> now I have to post something??


If you want to.


----------



## secuono

Might be easy...Or real hard...


----------



## micah wotring

I'm not that good at horse breeds but I'm guessing Morgan??


----------



## TAH

secuono said:


> View attachment 18928
> 
> Might be easy...Or real hard...


Morgan?


----------



## secuono

Nope.


----------



## canesisters

Hard to tell size.... but.. Belgium?


----------



## secuono

13-13.2h

Some might recognize him, but most have also never heard of his breed.

Not a Belgian either.


----------



## micah wotring

secuono said:


> 13-13.2h
> 
> Some might recognize him, but most have also never heard of his breed.
> 
> Not a Belgian either.




I give up!!

What is he??


----------



## canesisters

Halflinger (or however it's spelled)????


----------



## secuono

I was worried I would kill the thread last night.

He's a Colonial Spanish Horse from the Corolla area/strain in North Carolina.

Found out from my vet yesterday, who's seen a few of them before, that they can be drafty and not all are dainty.


----------



## TAH

secuono said:


> I was worried I would kill the thread last night.
> 
> He's a Colonial Spanish Horse from the Corolla area/strain in North Carolina.
> 
> Found out from my vet yesterday, who's seen a few of them before, that they can be drafty and not all are dainty.
> 
> View attachment 18938


I had no idea that a horse called that existed


----------



## secuono

Hopefully, this one is easy or easier than the horse was, so the thread won't die.


----------



## TAH

Baby-doll ram? Not sure if I spelled that right.


----------



## mysunwolf

secuono said:


> Hopefully, this one is easy or easier than the horse was, so the thread won't die.
> View attachment 18940



Babydoll Southdown ram

*Oops, I see the right answer's already out!


----------



## secuono

Yup, Babydoll Southdown ram it is!
Babydoll spelled as one word.


----------



## micah wotring

secuono said:


> Hopefully, this one is easy or easier than the horse was, so the thread won't die.
> View attachment 18940


Thanks for trying to keep the thread up.



mysunwolf said:


> Babydoll Southdown ram
> 
> *Oops, I see the right answer's already out!


That's fine guess away.
We can have ten people all guessing the same thing.
It's not gonna hurt anything.


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


>


Old English spot sow?


----------



## micah wotring

Yup!!
Good job!
I have to leave but does anyone else have a picture?


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Yup!!
> Good job!
> I have to leave but does anyone else have a picture?


Okay I will do one.


----------



## TAH




----------



## micah wotring

The only black cows with horns I can think of are Dexters.
Dexter??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> The only black cows with horns I can think of are Dexters.
> Dexter??


Good guess but no.

It is a rare breed. It is actually dark brown.


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## micah wotring




----------



## TAH

@WildRoseBeef you have any guesses?


----------



## micah wotring

IDK @TAH 
Maybe @cjc would know.


----------



## cjc

What about a Devon?


----------



## TAH

cjc said:


> What about a Devon?


Nope.


----------



## TAH

Do you guys give up?


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Do you guys give up?


I do believe I'm completely hopeless.
Umm
Yeah, I guess so.
What it it??


----------



## TAH

Caucasian .


----------



## micah wotring

Good one!!


----------



## TAH

Got a other one


----------



## TAH

This one should be easy.


----------



## micah wotring

Um texas long horn??

BTW thanks for posting lots of pics.
I enjoy this game.


----------



## TAH

Your welcome.
Yes
I mostly posted him for his color he.
What does BTW mean, I am terribly and making words shorter.


----------



## micah wotring

By the way

Me to but once I figure one out I enjoy using it.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> By the way
> 
> Me to but once I figure one out I enjoy using it.


Thank you. Me to.


----------



## TAH




----------



## micah wotring

White Irish??
Kempense??


----------



## micah wotring

Maybe there are some more people who would enjoy this thread.
Could you tag some @TAH ?
I don't know many people on here cuz I've only been on here for a while.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Maybe there are some more people who would enjoy this thread.
> Could you tag some @TAH ?
> I don't know many people on here cuz I've only been on here for a while.


Okay will do.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> White Irish??
> Kempense??


Nope.

It starts with the letter x


----------



## TAH

@Samantha drawz @babsbag @LukeMeister @Sweetened @Ferguson K @Goatgirl47


----------



## Ferguson K

Looks like a goat?


----------



## Ferguson K

Xiniiang?


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> Xiniiang?


yes


----------



## Ferguson K

Huzzah!


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Nope.
> 
> It starts with the letter x


X!!!!!!!
Wow, good job @Ferguson K !


----------



## WildRoseBeef

TAH said:


>



Darn, got on here too late.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Okay let me give this a shot.


----------



## micah wotring

charolais bull??


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Yep!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

That was too easy LOL. Here's another one:


----------



## micah wotring

Red Angus??


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Nope!


----------



## micah wotring

Hmmmm
Red Devon?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

That's a negative.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Gelbvieh bull?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Not Gelbvieh!


----------



## babsbag

Brahma bull ?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Not quite!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Red Angus?


----------



## Goatgirl47

Red Limousin?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

No and no.


----------



## Ferguson K

Brangus?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Close, but not quite!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Simmental is my next guess


----------



## WildRoseBeef

@Ferguson K you were closer on your first guess, I'll give you that much.


----------



## micah wotring

Hmmm
This is a good one @WildRoseBeef 

Beefmaster??


----------



## Ferguson K

Hmmm.   CharloisxBrahma?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Micah got it!


----------



## Ferguson K

That's the best looking beefmaster bull I've seen in a long, looking time


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Ebers said:


> View attachment 18425



Just a quick note on this breed before I post another one, since this thread is about learning different livestock breeds.

The BEST way to tell that this is a Limousin is if you look at the upper lip. That classic straight angle of the lip is unmistakeable when trying to figure out if this is a limmi or something else. I also look at the lip too when look at a black bovine that may or may not be Angus. There are plenty of black limousin cattle out there, but that lip is a dead give away.

Now you know.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Now, I will throw in another tough (term is subjective  )breed for you all to try to figure out:







Love the colouring in this big guy.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Any guesses?


----------



## TAH

Sussex?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Not Sussex.


----------



## TAH

Is he a red angus? I have seen very few that color.


----------



## Ferguson K

I can't tell how long his legs are. 

I feel like"big guy" is a play on words and he's a mini.

That hump is throwing me off. Face and stature have me thinking one,  but legs and length have me leaning another direction.


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## samssimonsays

Not a Dexter is it?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Yes, @TAH , he's Red Angus. It's not too often you see cattle with that black face, coupled with black down the legs and along the back. I've had one steer before that was RA that was almost like that. Most bulls are solid red with light colouring on the forehead. Cows don't have that lighter colouring on the forehead, just a darker muzzle. 

@Ferguson K I don't think he's a mini, the straw he's in is probably impacting how long he looks in the legs, and probably isn't that long in the leg anyway.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

This one should be pretty easy:


----------



## micah wotring

Hereford??
I have a Hereford heifer.


----------



## chiques chicks

I have nothing to contribute to this thread, but really enjoy reading it!

I don't know many breeds of anything, so this is a great learning tool. I'm old, but never stop learning!


Thank you everyone!


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Simental


----------



## samssimonsays

I don't know the livestock breeds lol! but I am also enjoying learning!


----------



## micah wotring

chiques chicks said:


> I have nothing to contribute to this thread, but really enjoy reading it!
> 
> I don't know many breeds of anything, so this is a great learning tool. I'm old, but never stop learning!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!


Yeah you never stop learning no matter how much you already know.



Samantha drawz said:


> I don't know the livestock breeds lol! but I am also enjoying learning!


Well, thanks for joining in anyway.

So, I didn't know this thread would be such a hit.
Here's another thread that's kinda the same but for pets(birds, dogs, cats, other???)
Here it is.
I like this one better but if y'all want it there it is.

Anyway, thank you all for being in this thread.
We have like 364 posts.

Again thanks,

MW


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Yeah you never stop learning no matter how much you already know.
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for joining in anyway.
> 
> So, I didn't know this thread would be such a hit.
> Here's another thread that's kinda the same but for pets(birds, dogs, cats, other???)
> Here it is.
> I like this one better but if y'all want it there it is.
> 
> Anyway, thank you all for being in this thread.
> We have like 364 posts.
> 
> Again thanks,
> 
> MW


Like or we do?


----------



## micah wotring

micah wotring said:


> So, I didn't know this thread would be such a hit.
> Here's another thread that's kinda the same but for pets(birds, dogs, cats, other???)
> Here it is.
> I like this one better but if y'all want it there it is.
> 
> We have like 364 posts.





TAH said:


> Like or we do?


*I* like this one better. I think y'all do too.

Sorry, not completely sure what you're asking.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> *I* like this one better. I think y'all do too.
> 
> Sorry, not completely sure what you're asking.


You said like. Not full grammar. Either it is or it isn't. Sorry just had to say. And yea I like livestock one better.


----------



## micah wotring

That's fine.
I'm not really good at grammer.
Y'all will just have to excuse me.
OK, back to guessing animals!!


----------



## Apaulsen2890

I still want to know what kind that bull is!


----------



## micah wotring

Me too!

@WildRoseBeef


----------



## samssimonsays

Is it a soviet red?


----------



## CinnamonEli

Hi Micah wotring!  It is ChickenLover200 from BYC


----------



## Goatgirl47

I'm going to go with @Apaulsen2890 and say he's a Simmental.


----------



## Apaulsen2890

I'm thinking the color around the eyes is the giveaway.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Yes, he's definitely a Simmental! Good call @Apaulsen2890!

Sorry I was away for a while, busy travelling and doing a pasture walk & talk today up in the north country.


----------



## Ferguson K

I have one.


----------



## Ferguson K

Hereford


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Looks really close to a pot-belly pig. except those ears are just so long!


----------



## Ferguson K

No relation to a potbelly except the continent.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Ahh, okay.



Ferguson K said:


> Hereford



IF I didn't delete that picture... yes!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Meishan pig?


----------



## Ferguson K

Yes! !


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I got a good one...


----------



## Ferguson K

Oh. Oh. OH.

It's a Msomethingorother.

From Africa.

Give me a second....


----------



## WildRoseBeef

LOL


----------



## Ferguson K

Ankole?


----------



## TAH

LOL.


----------



## Ferguson K

Aka Wattusi​


----------



## TAH

I have no guess for this one.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Ankole-Watusi, yep.  Cool breed.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## canesisters

... starts with a K... ummmm


----------



## cjc

The horse from Pippi Longstockings!...Knabstrupper


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Leopard Appaloosa? Never heard of Knabstrupper before...


----------



## canesisters

cjc said:


> The horse from Pippi Longstockings!...Knabstrupper



Yeah... that's what I was thinking of!  The slightly roman nose made me think them over appy or POA... but .. since the other two have been guessed - I'll guess Pony of the Americas.


----------



## misfitmorgan

leopard appoloosa or leopard sport horse would be my guessses.


----------



## Ferguson K

Nope it is a Knabstrupper. @cjc got it.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

One of my favorite breeds:


----------



## CinnamonEli

WildRoseBeef said:


> I got a good one...


Whoa!  That would hurt to get poked with one of those!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Randall?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Not at all.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Whaaat?! I thought for sure they would be Randall/Linebacks.


----------



## Ferguson K

Polled shorthorn?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Goatgirl47 said:


> Whaaat?! I thought for sure they would be Randall/Linebacks.



Nope.  Colouration is a bit different from them.


Ferguson K said:


> Polled shorthorn?



Not that either.  Remember, shorties are red, white, or a red/white combination. Red (recessive gene) always prevails in that breed, there's never black unless they get crossed with another breed that is black (black gene is dominant to red). That's as big a hint that I'll give away tonight.   (And no, it's NOT a cross-breed, it's definitely a legitimate breed!) 

I knew this was going to be a toughy. I'll let this go tonight and into tomorrow, see who else can figure out what those pair are.


----------



## Ferguson K

I didn't think they were quite that stocky either.

Hmm....


----------



## Ferguson K

The thickness of the body in the shape of the hip have me thinking beefmaster. However the color and the head are throwing me off.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Speckled Park ?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

frustratedearthmother said:


> Speckled Park ?



That's the one! Only thing it's known as Speckle Park.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

My second tough one of the night:


----------



## TAH

WildRoseBeef said:


> My second tough one of the night:


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## TAH

Buffalo cow mix


----------



## Ferguson K

Those don't look like beefalo to me...


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> Those don't look like beefalo to me...


I am just throwing out guesses hoping maybe i get it.


----------



## CinnamonEli

WildRoseBeef said:


> My second tough one of the night:


I have no clue, but the first picture reminds me of a buffalo


----------



## misfitmorgan

Ubreck bull/cow? not sure on the spelling


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Definitely not beefalo, and not Ubreck.


----------



## misfitmorgan

WildRoseBeef said:


> Definitely not beefalo, and not Ubreck.


I wasnt sure on the spelling it sounds like Ubreck.....apprently its spelled Aubrec...atleast thats the breed i was trying to guess lol.


----------



## micah wotring

Just looked up Aubrac bull and Aubrac cow and these two pics where the first ones.

Cool cattle!!


----------



## samssimonsays

*Aubrac?*


----------



## misfitmorgan

micah wotring said:


> Just looked up Aubrac bull and Aubrac cow and these two pics where the first ones.
> 
> Cool cattle!!



They are awesome I want some...but never gonna happen...I also want some if those wattusi cattle....however that's spelled lol


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Yeah they're Aubrac. They are neat, not easy to find though!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## micah wotring

Um, Angus??
Somehow, it just doesn't seam like an angus. Maybe cuz it's too hairy.
I would say belted Galloway except there's no belt. XD

Anybody else know??


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Wayyy too fuzzy to be an angus.  I agree!


----------



## TAH

Galloway bull?


----------



## micah wotring

OK, just researched this and I learned something; not all galloways are belted.
I didn't know that before. I thought they all had the white stripe.
Anyway, Im gonna go with @TAH  on this one.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Ding ding ding!! Galloway it is!!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Sorry, the picture is small for some reason...


----------



## TAH

vacas girolando?


----------



## Goatgirl47

Yes. 

How about this one?


----------



## Apaulsen2890

How about super freaking cute?!! Does that count?? Lol


----------



## TAH

All I know is it is cute. LOL


----------



## Goatgirl47

Thank you! He is very cute, but loud! He misses his eight other litter-mates . 

Yep....he's our new puppy.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Goatgirl47 said:


> Yes.
> 
> How about this one?
> View attachment 19137


I know the breed, but can't think of the name :/


----------



## TAH

Congrats on him


----------



## micah wotring

IDK the breed. He is cute.

I would like it if you could only do farm animals here.
Please go here to do pets.

Thanks


----------



## micah wotring

Red collie?
@Goatgirl47


----------



## frustratedearthmother

border collie?


----------



## Goatgirl47

micah wotring said:


> IDK the breed. He is cute.
> 
> I would like it if you could only do farm animals here.
> Please go here to do pets.
> 
> Thanks



Ok. Sorry! I realized that after I had already posted. 



frustratedearthmother said:


> border collie?



Yep.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

One of my favourite horse breeds:


----------



## TAH

Canadian?


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Percheron


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Shire?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

@TAH nailed it! Yes, Canadian, they're an amazing breed: The seem all chill at first, but when it comes to doing work, they do their job very well. And no they're not crossed with Morgans, they originate from the old French breed of horses that came over to Canada in the 1600s.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

This one will be a little tougher:


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Santa Gertrudis?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Nope!


----------



## Ebers

Beefmaster bull


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I knew this was going to be tough...

No, not Beefmaster. 

Does anybody want a hint?


----------



## TAH

I didn't even know you posted one. bonsmara bull?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

@TAH I didn't post a hint, which was why I was asking.  BTW you got it! Yes, he's a Bonsmara bull.


----------



## TAH

WildRoseBeef said:


> @TAH I didn't post a hint


What I was saying was I didn't even know you posted a pic because I knew what kind of cow that was. Sorry for not being more clear.


----------



## TAH




----------



## micah wotring

Yorkshire??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Yorkshire??


Nope.


----------



## micah wotring

Chester white


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Chester white


nope


----------



## micah wotring

*_*
Here I come Google!!


----------



## micah wotring

Landrance?
Large White?
(This one I just found out about. I knew of large black but not white. Same with Jersey giants. XD)


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Landrance


Yes!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

TAH said:


> What I was saying was I didn't even know you posted a pic because I knew what kind of cow that was. Sorry for not being more clear.


It's not a problem.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

These are neat sheep:


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cheviot?


----------



## TAH

frustratedearthmother said:


> Cheviot?


x2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

frustratedearthmother said:


> Cheviot?


Indeed.


----------



## TAH

How about this one.

I have always wanted one but they aren't down in the usa.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

It's a goat! 

Finnish Landrace? Otherwise...


----------



## TAH

nope  This is going to maybe be a hard one.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Russian White? No, can't be. I'm just pulling straws here...


----------



## TAH

WildRoseBeef said:


> Russian White? No, can't be. I'm just pulling straws here...


yes!!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Holy crap, didn't think I'd get that!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

My turn...


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Uh oh, I think I posted another too-tough one again... sorry everyone.


----------



## micah wotring

Hmmmm
Al I can think of is maybe brahma? Just cuz his ears look kinda like theirs. I don't think so though.

@WildRoseBeef ??


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Red Brangus?


----------



## TAH

santa gertrudis? 

Our computer and tablet suck at giving me alerts.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Yes. He's a Santa Gertrudis. @micah wotring you were close, SG's have some brahman in them, 3/8's Brahman and 5/8's Shorthorn. Somehow I think there's a little more Brahman in there because of the ears and the prepuce in some stock.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Easy one: 





They come in polled too.


----------



## micah wotring

Herford??


----------



## WildRoseBeef

See? Told you it was easy. Yep, Hereford!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I got two easy ones (pushing the rules here a bit), since we've seen these breeds so often on this site:

#1






#2:





Have at 'em!


----------



## Apaulsen2890

jersey and holstein


----------



## micah wotring

Apaulsen2890 said:


> jersey and holstein


X2


----------



## TAH

x3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Apaulsen2890 said:


> jersey and holstein



Most definitely!


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Here's a chicken! Hint: he's small


----------



## micah wotring

Hmmm
Buff Bantam X Golden Duck Wing Bantam ??

Probably not.


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Just plain old buff bantam


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, OK
I wasn't sure cuz of the black tail.
Good to know though. Thanks


----------



## micah wotring

??


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Merino recently shaved?


----------



## micah wotring

It is a recently sheared wool breed. But not merino.
These come in polled and horned and there are lots of both. (Meaning there's not like 1 polled to every 100 horned)


----------



## TAH

Horned Dorset ram?


----------



## micah wotring

Yessss
Good job @TAH 
Anyone else got a pic??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Anyone else got a pic??


Sure


----------



## TAH




----------



## micah wotring

Dorper??


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Dorper??


nope


----------



## micah wotring

suffolk?
black headed persian??
I'm runin' outa guesses.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> I'm runin' outa guesses.


No you are not!



micah wotring said:


> black headed persian??


Yepers


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Continuing with the sheep breeds...


----------



## henny1129

Posting to subscribe.  I don't come on BYH much, but this should be fun while I'm on.  I know nothing about sheep breeds though....


----------



## micah wotring

Hmmm, Norfolk Horn maybe??

Thanks for joining in @henny1129


----------



## TAH

sarah deremer?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

No to Norfolk Horn, nor to sarah deremer!


----------



## TAH

Scottish Highlands?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

@TAH Yes, they're also known as Scottish Blackface.


----------



## micah wotring

Sorry if I don't answer for a while.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Valais Blacknose Sheep


----------



## micah wotring

Yup!!


----------



## TAH




----------



## Little homestead

Oriental gamefowl?


----------



## TAH

Nope


----------



## Little homestead

Dong'an?


----------



## Little homestead

Oops, aka dong tao


----------



## TAH

Yes


----------



## chiques chicks

Dong Tao - I'm slow


----------



## TAH

Yes to both of you


----------



## Little homestead

I have one! But I can't upload pics yet... Dang


----------



## Little homestead

Well maybe if I keep posting?


----------



## Little homestead

I'm not sure how anyway...


----------



## WildRoseBeef

It's easy, actually; When you are in the quick reply below, click on the Upload a File button just right of the Post Reply button. A pop-up will come up where you can select a picture and get it on here. 

If you are posting a picture from a website, you need to get the .jpg or .gif or whatever other url for that picture (not the site it's on), then click on the little square box with the mountain peaks (right beside where you'd click to select some emoticons) and copy the picture's link in the bar provided, then click on Insert. 

And voila! You've put your picture in.


----------



## Little homestead




----------



## Little homestead

There we go!


----------



## TAH

black crested game bird


----------



## Little homestead

Yes


----------



## micah wotring

Anyone else got pics??
I might post one later if I have time.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Anyone else got pics??
> I might post one later if I have time.


me


----------



## micah wotring

Hmmmm, Cream Legbar?? Except that there's a top hat. CL/Polish??


----------



## TAH

Yes.  The female's have the tuff's on there head. That is the difference between the male's and female's.


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, ok.
Good to know!
Even as babies??


----------



## TAH

As baby's the female's will have a red chest and the male's will have a gray barrdrock color.


----------



## Little homestead

Cream legbar


----------



## TAH

Yes


----------



## Little homestead

Oops all the others weren't loaded


----------



## Little homestead




----------



## micah wotring

Hmm, IDK.
He's pretty though!

Anybody else know??


----------



## TAH

Black Orpington?


----------



## Little homestead

Nope, a little rarer


----------



## MargaretClare

Can I jump in? Is it a Svart Hona Cock?


----------



## Little homestead

Nope


----------



## micah wotring

It's been three days. I give up. Anyone have any last guesses?

That was a good one @Little homestead !!


----------



## chiques chicks

Sumatra?


----------



## Little homestead

Nope! It is... Drum roll please... A tomaru! It is an oriental long crower


----------



## TAH

Good one @Little homestead


----------



## micah wotring

Might be easy might be hard. We'll see. XD


----------



## chiques chicks

A Suri? (Alpaca)


----------



## micah wotring

Yeah, I work for Crimson Shamrock Alpacas who have some of the best breeding lines in the US so I decided to put one up. Found this pic off the internet though.

So, yes! I'll shut up now(for a while XD).

Anyone else got a pic??


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Here's one.


----------



## TAH

charolais


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> charolais


X2

@WildRoseBeef , thanks for the pic. 
I forgot about this thread!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Not Charolais!


----------



## GLENMAR

white park??


----------



## TAH

GLENMAR said:


> white park??


x2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Close, but not quite!!


----------



## secuono

More-muscular-than-I-ever-will-be breed??

=P


----------



## Ferguson K

I know that one! I think. Can't think of the name. .. .


----------



## frustratedearthmother

British White?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

frustratedearthmother said:


> British White?


Winner!!!


----------



## micah wotring

Ok, who next??


----------



## micah wotring

Hmm, nobody's been on this thread for a while so I'll post one.

Here:


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Turken - aka - Naked Neck


----------



## micah wotring

Yesss!!!

Do you have a pic??


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Lets try this one....


----------



## LukeMeister

Oh, wow. (_(


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, wenslydale? I live right near these people and help with hay and shearing. (that's why I knew(assuming I was right XD))


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You are right!


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## micah wotring

Here's a pretty simple one.


----------



## micah wotring

@Poka_Doodle @TAH @MrsKuhn @LukeMeister @Alexz7272 @CinnamonEli @Nifty @Sumi


----------



## frustratedearthmother

buff brahma


----------



## micah wotring

Yeah, do you have a pic?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

This one shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Kusanar

Some sort of game? I'm bad at chickens... I'm glad someone posted this again, I could have sworn I was subscribed, and then I hadn't seen anything in a while....


----------



## micah wotring

Hmm, I'm gonna go with @Kusanar . Game rooster??


----------



## MrsKuhn

Rode Island Red Rooster?


----------



## micah wotring

MrsKuhn said:


> Rode Island Red Rooster?


The white spot(ear) on it's head means that it's lay white eggs. RIRs lay brown.


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, oh, wait! Buttercup, Butterfly, Buttersomething!!!
Something like that.
Just looked at the pic again and it popped back into my head.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Buttercup it is!


----------



## TAH

Oh boy I totally forgot about this.


----------



## micah wotring

Probably pretty simple... maybe.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Gold Laced Black Polish? I have one.


----------



## Goatgirl47

And definitely a hen/pullet.


----------



## micah wotring

Yup!
You got a pic?


----------



## Goatgirl47

Here you go...


----------



## micah wotring

Jersey? Obviously a cow.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Yes, a Mulberry Jersey to be exact. Wish I still had her! She was a great cow.


----------



## micah wotring

Jersey cows are pretty!


----------



## Goatgirl47

This should be a harder one.


----------



## micah wotring

Is it a meat breed? The only tri color I can think of off the top of my head is orlorf.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Yes, it's a meat breed. We used to raise around 30 for meat each year.


----------



## micah wotring

Hmm, I don't think it's a common breed.


----------



## micah wotring

@Poka_Doodle or @CinnamonEli  might know.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Red ranger?


----------



## micah wotring

@Goatgirl47 I give up! Anybody else know??


----------



## chiques chicks

Label rouge?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Maybe Red Ranger? Never seen one though.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Not a red ranger?  Red broiler?  Probably not a Cornish rock?


----------



## micah wotring

Goatgirl47 said:


> View attachment 20309
> 
> This should be a harder one.


@Goatgirl47 It's been nearly a week. If you don't respond soon we'll skip you. You can always post another pic when you have time. I'd really like to know what it is though!

~MW


----------



## micah wotring

Ok, y'all. Who wants to post a pic?

@Goatgirl47 It's ok that you forgot about the thread. We'll keep going without you. Join in if you get a chance!

~MW


----------



## Kusanar

Well, I've got a good one, but, I tried to put it up and it put the file name up too... which ruins the surprise... how do I get around that?


----------



## micah wotring

Kusanar said:


> Well, I've got a good one, but, I tried to put it up and it put the file name up too... which ruins the surprise... how do I get around that?


Haha, well, are you on desktop or mobile version? Scroll down as far as you can and change to desktop. From here you just click the little picture icon and paste the URL(image address) into the box. That should work.


----------



## micah wotring

No, That's BYC. IDK about mobile on here. You should be able to click the picture icon above where you're typing and do the same thing if you're on desktop.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Oh, sorry @micah wotring! I haven't been online for a few days. It was a Freedom Ranger broiler, which I think is also called a Red Ranger.


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, that's ok.

Cool!


----------



## Kusanar

Hey! I got it to work! Check this guy out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Absolutely beautiful Marwari (?) horse!


----------



## Kusanar

frustratedearthmother said:


> Absolutely beautiful Marwari (?) horse!


And here I thought that one would be hard... lol, great job!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL - I've loved horses all my life... my obsession finally paid off!


----------



## WantonWoodsman

TAH said:


>


Black head Persian


----------



## WantonWoodsman

Black head Persian


----------



## TAH

Yes


----------



## WantonWoodsman

TAH said:


> Yes


Is it an ewe?


----------



## micah wotring

@WantonWoodsman You wanna post a pic?? You can get one off the internet if you want as long as you know the breed.


----------



## WantonWoodsman

micah wotring said:


> @WantonWoodsman You wanna post a pic?? You can get one off the internet if you want as long as you know the breed.


Hi. No, I'll skip this one. Maybe next time. Lol


----------



## micah wotring

Ok, That's fine. If you find a pic to post just wait for a chance and put 'r up.


----------



## WantonWoodsman

Chicken Breed?


----------



## chiques chicks

Dominique?


----------



## NH homesteader

Nope Dominiques have rose combs.

Barred rock? That would be too easy


----------



## lalabugs

cuckoo maran?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Barred Holland


----------



## WantonWoodsman

chiques chicks said:


> Dominique?


Nope.


----------



## WantonWoodsman

lalabugs said:


> cuckoo maran?


Nope.


----------



## WantonWoodsman

frustratedearthmother said:


> Barred Holland


Nope.


----------



## WantonWoodsman

NH homesteader said:


> Nope Dominiques have rose combs.
> 
> Barred rock? That would be too easy


Nope.


----------



## WantonWoodsman

So if nobody gets it right.....do I leave it unresolved?
Hint: South African chicken breed


----------



## NH homesteader

The rooster looks just like my Dominique  roo with a different comb. But I'm afraid I don't know any South African breeds!


----------



## micah wotring

Hmm, Africa. IDK

So, if nobody can guess it and you see a post or two saying "we give up" or the like than tell us what it is.

I for one am clueless! I really don't know. @Poka_Doodle or @TAH might know.


----------



## WantonWoodsman

I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## lalabugs

Potchefstroom Koekoek


----------



## farmerjan

Can't tell the legs real well but it looks like a Light Brahma female.  Feathers down the outside of the hock leg and  middle and outside toe


----------



## farmerjan

farmerjan said:


> Can't tell the legs real well but it looks like a Light Brahma female.  Feathers down the outside of the hock leg and  middle and outside toe


I was looking at the first picture in the thread, DUMB ME!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Hahaha I was trying to figure out how that looked like a Brahma


----------



## micah wotring

XD don't worry about it. You got it though! Do you know what this one is?


----------



## farmerjan

Don't know the poultry breeds from other countries much, just those admitted to the Standard of perfection in the US


----------



## WantonWoodsman

lalabugs said:


> Potchefstroom Koekoek


Awesome. Lalabugs. Did you do some surfing? Lol. Guess it's your turn now.


----------



## micah wotring

WantonWoodsman said:


> Guess it's your turn now.


It's whoever-wants-to-go-next's turn. XD


----------



## lalabugs

Yes I did!


----------



## micah wotring

Ok, I'm super bad at horse breeds but... Halflinger? The head doesn't look quite right to be a halflinger but there's my guess.


----------



## lalabugs

Nope


----------



## WildRoseBeef

lalabugs said:


> Yes I did!
> 
> View attachment 21546



No idea on the breed, but love the colour!!


----------



## farmerjan

Palomino which is not technically a breed but a color even though there is a registry for palomino's,  male, can't tell if stallion or gelding but I would guess gelding,


----------



## lalabugs

Nope


----------



## micah wotring

Ok, did some Googling.  XD

Is it a VERY light colored trakehner?


----------



## lalabugs

Yes


----------



## Kusanar

micah wotring said:


> Ok, did some Googling.  XD
> 
> Is it a VERY light colored trakehner?





lalabugs said:


> Yes



Are you sure it's not an Akhl Teke? That metalic gold is their signature color and it isn't built like a warmblood.


----------



## lalabugs

You're absolutely right. I just did a quick google search and saved one pic from the search. Should have clicked on it and made sure it was the right horse breed.  Should have made 100%. Just went back and double checked the picture.


----------



## lalabugs

This is a different breed, which I personally have owned. I  this breed.


----------



## TAH

khemosabi arabian?


----------



## lalabugs

Yes! I love Arabians. He is one of my favorites. My first Arabian was a descendant of his. She was an amazing mare.


----------



## Kusanar

lalabugs said:


> You're absolutely right. I just did a quick google search and saved one pic from the search. Should have clicked on it and made sure it was the right horse breed.  Should have made 100%. Just went back and double checked the picture.


No problem, I just didn't think that sounded right... lol


----------



## micah wotring

Ok, everybody, guess away!





Don't google it until a few people have guessed please. I totally understand if you don't know but let's see if anybody can guess 'm. Same with the rest of the pix. After a while go ahead but try to guess without just looking it up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like a turkey that got hit by fluorescent spray paint, lol!  Even its legs are colorful!

My guess is a Rainbow Turkey!  (just made that up)


----------



## micah wotring

frustratedearthmother said:


> Looks like a turkey that got hit by fluorescent spray paint, lol!  Even its legs are colorful!
> 
> My guess is a Rainbow Turkey!  (just made that up)



It does, XD no.


----------



## misfitmorgan

ummm....peacock turkey??


----------



## micah wotring

misfitmorgan said:


> ummm....peacock turkey??


XD no, look it up guys! lol


----------



## Alexz7272

I like rainbow Turkey! @frustratedearthmother 

Ocellated Turkey! Found in Yucatan Peninsula in Mexico


----------



## micah wotring

Alexz7272 said:


> I like rainbow Turkey! @frustratedearthmother
> 
> Ocellated Turkey! Found in Yucatan Peninsula in Mexico


XD You gotter!


----------



## farmerjan

Boy would draw a crowd at a poultry show.....


----------



## NH homesteader

Seriously I would  take a few of those!


----------



## Kusanar

who needs a peacock screaming at you when you could have these?


----------



## Alexz7272

Soo what's this guy?!


----------



## micah wotring

Wow, IDK. All I know is that I NEED one... no, ten. I need ten.


----------



## Alexz7272

They are SUPER Ridiculously expensive!


----------



## Kusanar

Alexz7272 said:


> They are SUPER Ridiculously expensive!


You're not kidding! I cheated, so I'm not going to blow the fun by saying what it is.


----------



## micah wotring

Alexz7272 said:


> They are SUPER Ridiculously expensive!


Oh, come on! I'm already spending WAY too much on chickens, ducks, turkeys, quail, sheep, etc! Well, I guess I'd better go find a real good job! XD
@Poka_Doodle @samssimonsays @Ferguson K @LukeMeister @Jean Derby (hi!) @TAH @Green Acres Farm @madelynmccabe Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## LukeMeister

Wow, that's some bird! I have no idea...


----------



## Ferguson K

I'll give you a hint.

It is a guinea.

It starts with a v.


----------



## micah wotring

Nope. Nothing. Nada. Zero. Zilch.


----------



## Ferguson K

Micha,  its a vultrine guinea.


----------



## samssimonsays

Wow that is crazy! Lol


----------



## TAH

To bad I haven't been on all day I knew what it was.


----------



## Alexz7272

TAH said:


> To bad I haven't been on all day I knew what it was.


That's awesome you knew! I only saw it while looking for Orpingtons today, totally new to me!


----------



## Alexz7272

How about this?


----------



## TAH

cheviot?


----------



## WantonWoodsman

A Pitt bull in sheepskin...... Lol. Have no idea. Looks mean though.


----------



## Bruce

SOMETHING in sheepskin!


----------



## farmerjan

Been awhile since I studied sheep breeds and first thought was a cheviot but then remembered....TEXEL.  Distinct, due to lack of wool on face and legs and they usually do have a different color wool than their white face.  They are supposed to be a good meat sheep if I remember rightly...


----------



## micah wotring

IDK


----------



## TAH

@Alexz7272


----------



## micah wotring

@Alexz7272 I've got a pic so if you could tell us the breed that'd be nice. If you don't reply for a day or so then we'll just continue. Not a big deal.


----------



## Kusanar

micah wotring said:


> @Alexz7272 I've got a pic so if you could tell us the breed that'd be nice. If you don't reply for a day or so then we'll just continue. Not a big deal.



I cheated. His name is Deveronvale Perfection and he is a Texel ram, apparently the most expensive sheep in the world.


----------



## micah wotring

Wow, okay.
Here's the picture I was going to show.


----------



## TAH

Ribbon tailed bird of paradise? 

Sorry if I got it so fast.


----------



## micah wotring

You gotter! Sorry I was off all afternoon. You wanna do a pic?


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> You gotter! Sorry I was off all afternoon. You wanna do a pic?


It is fine,
I will post one after I finish dishes, chores there is no end to them .


----------



## TAH




----------



## rodeogirl

Columbian Rock


----------



## TAH

no


----------



## rodeogirl

Delaware


----------



## TAH

nope


----------



## TAH

nope


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Coronation Sussex


----------



## Kusanar

I know! I know! It's a chicken!!!


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## TAH

frustratedearthmother said:


> Coronation Sussex


yes


----------



## micah wotring

missed it.


----------



## Bruce

Um, that is a bit illegible @micah wotring


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## micah wotring

Bruce said:


> Um, that is a bit illegible @micah wotring


Yeah, I know. I fixed it.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, tiny picture. Trying to make it hard on us??  Looks like lots of feathers on the feet so maybe a Brahma of some sort or a Cochin?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Lemon blue Cochin rooster!


----------



## micah wotring

Yeah, sorry about that.  XD nah

Yesss! You got it @Goat Whisperer !


----------



## TAH




----------



## micah wotring

Hmmm...Old English Spot?


----------



## TAH

nope


----------



## micah wotring

...
IDK, I'd haveta google it...
We'll see if anybody who knows comes along


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Blue but


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wow, just saw this thread again. 

Sorry I never responded @micah wotring & @TAH !


----------



## TAH

It is okay...I think everybody kinda forgot about it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Pietrain pig?


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Blue but


Blue but is the name of the coloring on some yorkshire or yorkshire-X pigs. At least that's what I was always told...


----------



## micah wotring

XD that's fine @Goat Whisperer ! I even forgot about it!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Pietrain pig???


----------



## TAH

YES!!! 

My mom switched all my setting so I wasn't getting any notifications...ugh!


----------



## Bruce

I click on "Watched Threads" instead of relying on notifications. It will show all the threads that you are watching that have updates since you last read that thread.


----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Babyandrory

Buff Orp Pullet?

Micah, it's me, Kyndra!


----------



## Chicken Girl

Babyandrory said:


> Buff Orp Pullet?
> 
> Micah, it's me, Kyndra!



Yup


----------



## BYHforlife

Hey, Micah and angry hen!


----------



## BYHforlife

Babyandrory said:


> Buff Orp Pullet?
> 
> Micah, it's me, Kyndra!


I can't remember what you account name was on BYC?


----------



## Sheepshape

Just came across this thread, so I thought I'd post this




 

Sorry if that was a shock. Here's full body view.


----------



## mymilliefleur

Naked Neck/Turken?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## Sheepshape

Yes, he's definitely a Naked Neck.....but isn't he an ugly beggar?

Actually he has a lovely personality and is extremely gentle.


----------



## mymilliefleur

Sheepshape said:


> Yes, he's definitely a Naked Neck.....but isn't he an ugly beggar?
> 
> Actually he has a lovely personality and is extremely gentle.


I think they're kind of cool looking.  (I have Naked necks too!)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, I have a couple.


----------



## greybeard

I need to get me some of those black Hereford cows. I missed out on the last Next Big Thing, but if I could figure out how to cross species breed, I'd go out in the national forest and rope me some seedstock Emus and cross them with the Herefords and be rich beyond my wildest dreams. Low cholesterol Burgers and ribeyes off the top and sell humongous drumsticks off the bottom end to the folks over at the Renaissance Festival at Plantersville and make their dumb ol giant turkeylegs look like toothpicks. Can you imagine the meat on an Eeford's leg?
Won't have to worry about calving either..eggs pop right out big as a 5 gallon hyd bucket.
Yep, I got me a plan!


----------



## Babyandrory

BYHforlife said:


> I can't remember what you account name was on BYC?


Hey BYC/HForlife!Cluckcluck1215


----------



## CinnamonEli

Hey Kyndra!


----------



## Sheepshape

mymilliefleur said:


> I think they're kind of cool looking.  (I have Naked necks too!)


  I totally agree. I love their quirky looks.....I currently have 4.


----------



## LocoYokel

greybeard said:


> I missed out on the last Next Big Thing, but if I could figure out how to cross species breed, I'd go out in the national forest and rope me some seedstock Emus and cross them with the Herefords and be rich beyond my wildest dreams.


----------



## LocoYokel

Was wondering... we have this thread for stock animals and another for pets... how about one for "Please help me, I have no clue what breed my new critter is!"  With all of the collective knowledge of the different breeds of stock animals here some of us could use a little help.  Such as recently I learned my "Checkered Giant" rabbits are actually a New Zealand broken, although oversized... ( I can understand total mutts not being identified but many Xbreeds have major characteristics of their dam/sire, like color, that cannot be in a certain breed mix.)   
Just a thought...


----------



## micah wotring

Babyandrory said:


> Buff Orp Pullet?
> 
> Micah, it's me, Kyndra!





BYHforlife said:


> Hey, Micah and angry hen!


Hello both!


----------



## kdogg331

Whats the pet one?


----------



## micah wotring

kdogg331 said:


> Whats the pet one?


Let me find it for you...just a sec...


----------



## micah wotring

kdogg331 said:


> Whats the pet one?


https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/guess-the-pet-breed-and-gender-for-learning.33833/


----------



## kdogg331

micah wotring said:


> Let me find it for you...just a sec...





micah wotring said:


> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/guess-the-pet-breed-and-gender-for-learning.33833/



Thanks! I think I actually found it right after because they have the similar threads thing. I love that feature haha can we get that one started again?


----------



## micah wotring

kdogg331 said:


> Thanks! I think I actually found it right after because they have the similar threads thing. I love that feature haha can we get that one started again?


Yeah, I saw your post right after I posted the link. lol Sure!


----------



## kdogg331

LOL yeah probably should have looked for it first


----------



## BantammChick

Here is my picture.Guess the breed and gender.


----------



## Bruce

Dominique rooster??


----------



## BantammChick

Nope.you got rooster right though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

barred Holland roo?


----------



## BantammChick

close,he is just a barred rock rooster. Here is another picture.


----------



## OneFineAcre

secuono said:


> I was worried I would kill the thread last night.
> 
> He's a Colonial Spanish Horse from the Corolla area/strain in North Carolina.
> 
> Found out from my vet yesterday, who's seen a few of them before, that they can be drafty and not all are dainty.
> 
> View attachment 18938



This pic was at the top when I logged in
Do any other states besides NC have wild horses on their coast/barrier islands ?


----------



## secuono

OneFineAcre said:


> This pic was at the top when I logged in
> Do any other states besides NC have wild horses on their coast/barrier islands ?



Virginia and Maryland.

Chincoteague Ponies. Two herds of wild horses on Assateague Island, separated by a fence at the Maryland-Virginia line.

They're usually named two different things based on which state they're from. Chincoteague In Virginia and Assateague in Maryland.

Then the Marsh Tacky of South Carolina, from South Carolina Sea Islands.

There's a bunch of strains, actually. All generally similar and rare out in wild herds. 
http://www.centerforamericasfirsthorse.org/north-american-colonial-spanish-horse.html


----------



## OneFineAcre

secuono said:


> Virginia and Maryland.
> 
> Chincoteague Ponies. Two herds of wild horses on Assateague Island, separated by a fence at the Maryland-Virginia line.
> 
> They're usually named two different things based on which state they're from. Chincoteague In Virginia and Assateague in Maryland.
> 
> Then the Marsh Tacky of South Carolina, from South Carolina Sea Islands.




















I took this a few years ago on Carrot Island, it's right across from the waterfront in Beaufort, NC.

The main herd is on Shackleford Banks but some swim back and forth.

Its further south than Corolla.


----------



## Bruce

That horse looks pretty darned healthy. Free range must agree with it.


----------



## RacehorsesRock

My horse...won't tell you the name cause that might give the gender away.


----------



## animalmom

Hummmm, I know, he is a Fine Looking Beast breed, commonly found around people who take great pleasure out of spoiling their horse.


----------

